# Banana French Toast w/ Blueberry Topping ...LF/WW



## Filus59602 (Jan 29, 2003)

Banana French Toast w/ Blueberry Topping 
Cook Light, Eat Right - Pillsbury 
WW Points 
Serves: 4 

A mouth watering blueberry topping compliments the banana flavor in this low-cholesterol home-style French toast. Baking makes it possible to prepare all the slices at once. 

3/4 c. skim milk 
3/4 c. (1 medium) ripe banana, sliced 
2 egg whites 
1/4 tsp. nutmeg 
8 slices whole wheat bread 

Blueberry Topping: 
1 T. cornstarch 
1/4 tsp. cinnamon 
1/2 c. water 
2 T. honey 
2 c. fresh or frozen blueberries 

Heat oven to 425º. Coat a 15-in. x 10-in. x 1-in. baking pan with nonstick cooking spray. In a blender or food processor, combine the first 4 ingredients. Blend until smooth. Pour into a shallow bowl. Dip bread slices in egg mixture; place in sprayed pan. Pour any remaining mixture over bread slices. Bake for 12 minutes. Turn and bake an additional 10 minutes or until golden brown. 

Topping: In a small saucepan, combine the first 4 ingredients; blend well. Stir in blueberries. Cook over medium heat until mixture boils and thickens; stirring constantly. Serve over French toast. 

One serving equals: 270 calories…9 gm protein…54 gm carbohydrate…2 gm fat…2 mg cholesterol…320 mg sodium…6 gm fiber ++++ WWP: 5 

HEALTHY EATIN'' RECIPES 2003
http://www.recipecircus.com/recipes/Phyllis_aka_Filus/


----------

